

Show HN: Temple.io – Read, annotate, and search popular religious texts - interneteur
http://temple.io

======
atonse
Fascinating - what I'd love to see is the debate (probably in annotations) vs
how verses are interpreted.

~~~
interneteur
Yeah, still trying to plan out some of the UX.

------
arfar
Totally minor point. When you're searching something that doesn't bring up any
results, it's just a blank page. It should say something like "No results
found" or similar.

~~~
interneteur
Thank you, missed that

------
sandmansandine
It seems like the search queries against all books, it would be nice to only
query the text you're on (or maybe just a checkbox). Very cool though!

~~~
interneteur
Still have to work this out. There might be some benefit to actually letting
users know the verse or parts of verse they are looking for is also similar to
other texts. Still not sure though. But thank you for the point.

------
joshstrange
Very nice clean and simple interface! I'm not religious but this is a pretty
awesome reference to link to for use in discussion online. It would be cool to
be able to link parts of the text to others and even cross text (to allow for
users to link similarities).

~~~
pejrich
We would like to implement something like this in the future. A lot of our
ideas require building a community first. It's just the two of us, so we need
help from the community to improve this site as a resource.

------
zqfm
Very cool! I had an idea some time ago to create something like
hyperpolyglot.org but for philosophic / religious ideas. Any plans on doing
something similar?

------
machinshin_
How about having the Bhagavad Gita in Sanskrit (and preferably for me)
transliterated Sanskrit (since much of the beauty comes from how it's sung)?

~~~
interneteur
Our top priority right now is to get as many of the languages available up :)

------
jspdown
Great service! I'm really curious to see how the community will interact with
it and if serious debate will be discussed.

~~~
pejrich
Thanks! We are working on getting more texts, versions, and translations. We
also need to work on getting more user interaction and growing a community.

------
ellisonf9
Why the King James version??

~~~
pejrich
It's the most popular version. We are working on getting more versions up!

------
pudo
You must find some way of doing A/B testing ;)

~~~
interneteur
note :)

------
adammichaelc
Just curious; what did you use to build this?

~~~
pejrich
Ruby on Rails, Bootstrap, some python for scraping data.

